# my boys franz and ezekiel



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

they're brothers, both about five months old. their mother is my friend britt's rat tilly, who must have gotten pregnant while at the pet store. I happened to be sleeping over at her house the night it happened. Imagine how surprised we were when there were 10 little baby rats in the cage (9 male, 1 female) when we woke up haha. anyways, after they grew a little and were able to leave their mom, i adopted two of them. franz is black and white and ezekiel is grey and white.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That cage looks a might small.

And what is that you're using for bedding?


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

The cage is only temporary, I'm getting a bigger three-level ferret-sized cage sometime within the next three days.

As for bedding I'm using aspen stuff that my mom bought.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, ferret cages are huge! Make sure they can't fit throug the bar spacing!


Aspen is okay, but I really reccomend any kind of recycled paper pulp.

My dad is constantly getting carboard boxes, so I shred them into tiny cubes and use that mixed with CAREfresh bedding.(carefresh can get expensive, which is why I mix it with the cardboard).

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me or anyone else here!


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah the bar spacing isn't too big, so it'll work nicely. 

and thanks for the info on carefresh! i was actually just checking it out earlier today, so i'm going to get some soon.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Bitte!


Are these your first rats?


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

they're my first personal rats you could say, i used to help with my friend's rats and took care of them a lot when tilly had the litter.

before this i've had hamsters before, but unfortunately they got old and passed away..


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, I never quite enjoyed hamsters. Not social enough for me. -shrug-

It's good though, that you've had experience with rats before getting one of your own. That always helps.


----------

